# Dam and sire of your GSD



## Alexiad90 (Aug 14, 2020)

Post the photos of the parents of your fluffy friends! 🐾


----------



## Alexiad90 (Aug 14, 2020)

Alice's:

Sire=Irk di Casa Libardi 










Dam=Elsa di Villa Soldati


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

I don't have a pic of the dam, but this is Hugo Stasi, Kias' sire:








Picture by Fraserglen Kennels.


----------



## Alexiad90 (Aug 14, 2020)

Kathrynil said:


> I don't have a pic of the dam, but this is Hugo Stasi, Kias' sire:
> View attachment 562196


Outstanding male! Beautiful structure


----------



## Justin Gatambia (May 13, 2019)

Sire:











Dam:










My Boy:


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

here is video of the sire of my dog when he was 10 months old and the dam was young and still in Europe.


----------



## Alexiad90 (Aug 14, 2020)

Chip Blasiole said:


> here is video of the sire of my dog when he was 10 months old and the dam was young and still in Europe.


Powerful dogs! 💥


----------



## EriM (Aug 2, 2020)

Darkfall Rino (Sire left) and Kila (Dam right)








Kila again

And my pupper Kvasir at 4 weeks old as I don't have a more recent pic he's 6 weeks old now


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Alexiad90 said:


> Outstanding male! Beautiful structure


It was an awesome pair for a family dog. Here's Kias at six months:


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Jara and Cerberus


----------



## Alexiad90 (Aug 14, 2020)

Kathrynil said:


> It was an awesome pair for a family dog. Here's Kias at six months:
> View attachment 562205


Sweet look, he surely is a great family pup😍


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

Shane's Dam & Sire


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

Emma's Dam & Sire


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Nitro's sire









The Pure Breed Dogs of Australia


Showcasing the pure breed dogs of Australia.




www.dogzonline.com.au


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

crittersitter said:


> Emma's Dam & Sire
> View attachment 562213
> View attachment 562214


I had no idea! Who are these guys?


----------



## Alexiad90 (Aug 14, 2020)

Dunkirk said:


> Nitro's sire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Italian boy😍


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

dogfaeries said:


> I had no idea! Who are these guys?


My Emma's
Dam is Greenleaf's Deuce of Clubs v Surgio Greenleaf's Deuce Of Clubs V Surigo
Sire is Kennelwood's Man U Man Kennelwood's Man U Man


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

crittersitter said:


> My Emma's
> Dam is Greenleaf's Deuce of Clubs v Surgio
> Sire is Kennelwood's Man U Man


Man U Man! Very nice. Pretty closely related to my Carly. Her dam was a full sibling to Man U Man’s sire, Phoenix.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

dogfaeries said:


> Man U Man! Very nice. Pretty closely related my Carly. Her dam was a full sibling to Man U Man’s sire, Phoenix.


We are in Northern AZ. Emma's breeder flew her Dam, Deuce, to Canada to breed with Man U Man. What a small world it is sometimes!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

CarmsPack Gus G









Ellie Mae vom Sucherquelle









Fraserglen's Valor of CarmsPack


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Seger

Iron von den Wolfen - picture by Pauline Karalia









Nike vom Sitz von der Hose - picture by Pauline Karalia


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Faren

Ouzo vom Heidhof - photo credit unknown. Source working-dog. 









Amy von Peroh - photo by Warkonhaus Kennel


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Jabina Zlatan - picture from pedigree database









Kapona vom Eichenluft - picture from working dogs

I think Dexter gets his tongue from his daddy. LOL


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

@IllinoisNative - I didn't know Zlatan was the sire!!!! for some reason I thought it was Neo.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> @IllinoisNative - I didn't know Zlatan was the sire!!!! for some reason I thought it was Neo.


Yep! He looks more like his sire.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Her Sire is Hachiko vom Flusse Rand (Top picture)
Her Dam is Schillings Trouble ( bottom picture sorry it's not the best I took it when we went to meet the pups)


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Sire: Arek von der Wedeme 








Dam and Jazmine at 5 weeks. Sheena von Sentinelharts.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

drparker151 said:


> View attachment 562411
> Sire: Arek von der Wedeme
> 
> View attachment 562412
> Dam and Jazmine at 5 weeks. Sheena von Sentinelharts.


Arek is a stunning dog


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

drparker151 said:


> View attachment 562411
> Sire: Arek von der Wedeme
> 
> View attachment 562412
> Dam and Jazmine at 5 weeks. Sheena von Sentinelharts.


That is the look that comes to mind when I think of East german shepherds. He has presence. Everyone will know hes there the second he walks into any room.


----------



## Jorski (Jan 11, 2019)

Sire: 
Iron von den Wolfen











Dam:

Ouiji vomKimberhund


----------



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

Dad top left: grisu vom frankengold 
Mom top right: rozalia wolf gang 
My dog is the bottom 3


----------



## Alexiad90 (Aug 14, 2020)

CatMan900 said:


> Dad top left: grisu vom frankengold
> Mom top right: rozalia wolf gang
> My dog is the bottom 3
> View attachment 562484


Beautiful long coats 😍


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Jorski said:


> Sire:
> Iron von den Wolfen
> View attachment 562421
> 
> ...


I haven't ever seen a picture of your dog. Do you have one you wouldn't mind sharing? I'd love to see the outcome of this pair!



drparker151 said:


> View attachment 562411
> Sire: Arek von der Wedeme
> 
> View attachment 562412
> Dam and Jazmine at 5 weeks. Sheena von Sentinelharts.


Nice!


----------



## Jorski (Jan 11, 2019)

@Kathrynil ... certainly.
This is Max...Ultra von Kimberhund


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

Jorski said:


> @Kathrynil ... certainly.
> This is Max...Ultra von Kimberhund
> 
> View attachment 562508


Handsome! He has a great color; very similar to Kias's.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Sire: Jamiro von Weltwitz

Photo, courtesy of SV-Datenbank - Jamiro von Weltwitz (SZ 2277568)

Photo credit: C-Pics

Dam: Oxa vom Parchimer Land

Photo, courtesy of SV-Datenbank - Oxa vom Parchimer Land (SZ 2304251)

















Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

